# The used Chittum market



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

They come up occasionally, there have been two on here. One was the king of Chittum Stevie’s I believe a tunnel boat and the other was a demo.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I have seen or known of a few on the used market. Two of them were sold with no need to list them for sale. The people that have Chittum’s know people who want to buy them.

Mike


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Pretty sure Stevie absorbed all the inventory!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

ABoykin said:


> Haven't seen a used one pop up for sale in a while, been following them since they started building. Figured there would at least be one used one for sale somewhere..


I would follow Chittum’s Instagram. Or , call Hall and tell him what you’re looking for in the way of a used boat— 2 or 12 degrees and what kind of power. They know their customers and guys that possibly may want to trade in .. often they want to do so quietly. 

The boats behave very differently depending on the desired power — faster boats mean heavier OBs, heavier layup schedule, more fuel. To me the new Mangrove with super light build designed for Tohatsu 50/60 is a fantastic poling skiff. The unrigged Mangrove weighs about the same as a 115 Mercury. The price of an entry level Mangrove is not dissimilar to what most guys would want for a recent model used Snake Bight. 

I’d be happy to talk if you want to PM me or just call Hal or Stephen Ford the TX rep... I can pass you their contact info. 

Best,


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies, especially appreciate you reaching out Stevie. I work for a dealer where we sell mostly large center consoles (Jupiter, Regulator, etc.) and I have a client interested in one. I will give Hal a call and hopefully get the chance to run into him at a show. Always had a few questions about my marquesa I wanted to ask him and Morejohn one day.


----------

